# dog fang



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, do you think we can use a dog fang on the super six 2010, I know we can not use the 34.9 clamp cause the seat tube become bigger between the front derailleur and BB box.. but someone use a tie wrap on the dog fang on regular frame but on S6 I think it can slip to the top with the vibration.....so if someone use a dog on his super six.. please let me know or put a picture please??

thanks


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have tried everything out there, including the Dog Fang, and nothing works if you have a clamp-on derailleur. The Dog Fang sits too high up on the seat tube. There are some possible soultions if you have a braze-on derailleur. Good luck.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Shotjos78:

I recall someone just using a very fat zip tie. He used the head of the zip tie as the "chain catcher. If you go that route, would probably use a piece of clear armor tape around the seat tube and then install the zip tie. That should give it better grip and prevent it from slipping.

CHL


----------



## BjaernVid (Dec 11, 2010)

yo, homes. I´ve just puchased a Dog Fang and tried to mount it, but, alas, have found out that the seat tube is slightly wider than the DF clamp. So I exchanged the screw for a longer one, still the gizmo does not fit in there, since I´ve got a triple and the lowest possible position of my DF enables it just to reach my middle chaindrive. What a bad luck!
Be careful, don´t do such a goof as I did.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate to say I told you so, but here it goes: I told you so. See my August post. Sorry.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

I know the seat tube on the CAAD10 flares out toward the bottom bracket. Does anyone see being able to use a fang on this frame?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road/road-braze-on-chain-catcher.html

or for your triples

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop.../road/road-braze-on-triple-chain-catcher.html


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ewitz said:


> http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road/road-braze-on-chain-catcher.html
> 
> or for your triples
> 
> http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop.../road/road-braze-on-triple-chain-catcher.html


No good. Those are for braze-on FD's.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

They make them as clamp-ons too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

texascyclist said:


> They make them as clamp-ons too.


...but don't the clamp-on's have the same issue as the dog fang?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

the 34.9 version should work

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road-clamp-on-chain-catcher.html


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone actually tried the K-Edge device on a SuperSix? 65 bucks is a bit steep, IMO.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have. The clamp-on doesn't work. The clamp does not fit around the bottom of the seat tube. The one that attaches directly to the derailleur should/might work, but I have not tried that option.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm using one similar to the k-edge (clamp-on style) on my 2011 supersix hi-mod..

I'll take a photo of the chain catcher if anyone cares to see it.

Here it is. 34.9, it tucks under the sram red front derailleur. I'm not sure how it would fit on other setups. I bought two by accident, let me know if you would like to give it a try. 
<a href="https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=chaincatcher.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/chaincatcher.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Who makes it? How much did it cost? Can you post a photograph of the device? Thanks.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

If there appears to be no way to get one on, and you have a clamp on style dereailleur, you can do what my friend did with his BMC. First off, he bought the sram grouppo online before he knew he needed a clamp on vs. braze-on front derailleur. 

If you buy the clamp on adapter for a braze-on front der., it leaves a perfect spot to bolt up the Braze-on k-edge catcher. I know it's not easy but it works...


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anybody tried the ngear jump stop?

http://www.gvtc.com/~ngear/whatis.html

It comes in different size clamps. If it doesn't fit maybe some rubber shims would work.
I have it on two carbon bikes. Had to use a K Edge on my Trek though.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have tried the jump stop. Nick, the person who makes the jump-stop (great guy BTW), made several different configurations of the jump-stop for me. Unfortunately, none worked on my 2010 Super Six. The clamp could not be made to sit low enough and kept slipping on the seat tube, and the metal piece on the jump-stop interfered with the operation of the FD.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Probably the front derailleur clamp on adapter with the K Edge as mentioned by surfsjp will work. Kind of expensive but better than having the chain come off and possibly damage the frame. Seems like these things should be designed into framesets.


----------

